# Secreto (de cerdo)



## molko

Hola a todos,

me ha tocado traducir un menú y me he topado con el "Secreto ibérico a la parrilla", y no logro encontrarlo en francés,¿me podéis ayudar? el secreto es una parte muy tierna de la carne de cerdo, que tiene mucha grasa intramuscular...


Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí, lo dejan en "secret ibérique". Sería "secret ibérique au grill".
http://www.turismo.sevilla.org/paginas_fr/dondecomertapas.asp


----------



## molko

Tina muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Punky Zoé

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡hola!

Une petite question culinaire : j'ai trouvé ce fil qui donne la traduction d'un plat à base de "secreto", mais cela ne me dit pas de quel morceau de porc il s'agit.

Existe-t-il une traduction en français ?
D'avance merci, 
PZ


----------



## Josruecam

Bonsoir,

En Espange, on dirait: "Secreto Ibérico". Je ne sais pas s'il y a une traduction de cette mot-là.

Peut-être que ça soit utile: http://www.mis-recetas.org/recetas/show/2260-secreto-iberico


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci beaucoup.
J'ai mangé ce plat dans un restaurant à Madrid, la viande est fondante.
J'ai cherché sur plusieurs sites, mais je ne crois pas qu'on le cuisine en France (?).
Le morceau serait placé derrière la palette, dans le petit salé (?).


----------



## Paquita

Voici ce qu'on en dit sur ce lien : (avec image)


> El *secreto de cerdo* es un corte que se localiza entre  la paletilla y la panceta, en la región interna, se dice que tiene forma  de abanico y suelen ser piezas de unos 150-200 gramos



Un des morceaux à la mode comme le/la pluma, qu'on trouve aussi en France


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Paquit&  (et à Josepbadalona aussi ).


----------



## utrerana

El secreto  y la pluma son distintas piezas de carnes:
El secreto  es una pieza que está detrás de la paletilla y dentro del tocino. 

La pluma tiene poca grasa. De cada cerdo se obtienen dos plumas que se sitúan en la parte posterior  o final del lomo y sus fibras musculares son muy parecidas a la del jamón: Antes tenía poco valor comercial.
  Puedes mirar aquí: http://www.encinadejabugo.com/Contenidos/Partes-Cerdo.aspx


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Désolée de cette réponse tardive... 

Si je compare l'image du site qu'utrerana a donné en référence à celui de cette page, le « secreto » serait en français le « *travers* » (#14).

Également vu sur cette page. Voir #10 sur le petit shéma en fin de texte. 





> Le travers, salé ou frais. Salé, on l'utilise comme la palette. Frais, on le fait griller, de préférence au barbecue : c'est le « sparerib », si apprécié des Américains qui l'enduisent de sucre avant de le griller pour obtenir sur la viande une croûte croustillante et dorée.


 Cela dit, je n'ai jamais entendu « travers de porc ». S'il s'agit bien de « spareribs », au Québec on dit « côtes levées »... et elles sont prélevées sur le flanc.


----------



## Paquita

Nicomon said:


> le « secreto » serait en français le « *travers* »



Pas en France, en tout cas...

Voir ce fil : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=940403

et ces images

Ne jamais perdre de vue que la découpe des viandes n'est pas la même d'un pays à l'autre, voire d'une région à l'autre et que les morceaux obtenus peuvent porter des noms différents  même s'ils proviennent de la même partie de l'animal. Certains morceaux vendus ici désossés sont préférés là avec os...



> Así, la pluma es la  parte anterior del lomo y tiene forma triangular, que no tiene nada que  ver con la punta de lomo que es el recorte caudal del lomo y se llama  también “el filete del carnicero”. En cuanto a la cabezada de lomo se  localiza en la zona anterior del lomo. La presa entraña es una pieza en  abanico, con mucha grasa intermuscular y se sitúa en el área cervical  entre los músculos serratos. El secreto es otra pieza con mucha grasa  intermuscular, y está integrada por latísimo del dorso. No tiene nada  que ver con el falso secreto que se localiza en la musculatura cutánea  del área del cuello. El lagarto es una pieza estrecha que está  conformada por el músculo iliocostal. Y la sorpresa está formada por la  musculatura temporal.


fuente


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi qui croyais aider.  Je n'ai jamais entendu « travers de porc », mais je m'étais fiée aux shémas, et j'ai choisi exprès des sites européens.  

Bon, tant pis... c'est l'intention qui compte. Je ferais peut-être mieux de m'en tenir au forum français/anglais.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ouf, je l'ai échappé belle ! On aurait pu me refiler du faux secret !  

Nico, en France travers de porc est très courant et on ne parle de ribs que quand il est préparé à l'américaine. (il existe même des termes régionaux comme coustous).

El secreto ibérico est un morceau sans os. Je crois qu'en France on ne le découpe pas spécifiquement.


----------



## Nicomon

Si j'ai bien compris... votre « travers de porc », est l'équivalent de nos « côtes levées ». 


> *Note: *On nomme les côtes levées: “travers de porc” en Europe. (Merci à Annie Gronnier pour cette information.)


 et en espagnol (comme je l'ai lu sur l'autre fil), ce sont des « costillas ».

Sur cette image, il est écrit « secreto o cruceta ». Comment traduit-on « cruceta »? Ce ne serait pas travers, justement. 

Dans cette recette de grillade de porc ibérique, il est question de « levure de porc »

J'ai trouvé : 





> *Grillade de porc :*
> *Morceau plat, aux fibres allongées, prélevé entre la palette et le carré de côtes. *
> *Assez gras.*


 Et aussi : 





> le nom *levure de porc* est donné au morceau qui se trouve au dessus des cotes de porc dans la longe, c'est un morceau donc sans os. On ne le trouve pas chez les bouchers parce qu'en général, ce morceau leur est réservé : je suis fille et soeur de boucher...


 
Et enfin... levure de porc ibérique. Mais si ni _levure_, ni _grillade_, ni _travers_ ne convient... je rends mon tablier et je dirai littéralement _secret de porc._ 

*Edit :* j'ai aussi vu _secreto de cerdo_ traduit en anglais par ce qui serait en français _longe de porc._  C'est dire que personne ne semble vraiment savoir.


----------



## Paquita

On est en train de dévier de la question initiale, les mods ne vont pas apprécier, mais bon !!!

Parlons de levure...qui n'est pas du tout le morceau indiqué...

Habituée en bordelais aux levures de porc au barbecue, je demande en Creuse (350 km) ce morceau à un boucher qui me recommande de demander au boulanger... ben oui, la poudre levante... Puis finalement me vend "une grillade", pas tout à fait ce que je connais...

C'est ma faute à moi si les bons morceaux de viande s'appellent poire, merlan, araignée, mouvant, levure....?????????????


Je fais la même tentative chez moi, et le boucher me regarde de travers, puis, sur mes indications (ça se trouve là, ça a telle forme, telle taille, telle épaisseur) prend un morceau de longe côté côtes et me dit : c'est là. Gentiment il me donne le morceau et à la fin ajoute : "Mais pour moi ce n'est pas intéressant car maintenant comment vais-je vendre les côtes sans cette partie ?"

Car il y a la découpe de l'animal et les habitudes alimentaires des clients... il y a les morceaux de base, identiques partout ou presque et les autres... 

En France, on n'utilise pas la palette de porc pour en faire du "jambon sec" 
J'imagine en voyant les jambons espagnols avec la patte, que "les pieds de porc" ne sont pas consommés. À chacun ses habitudes culinaires...

Je crois donc qu'une traduction littérale surtout si elle ne correspond à aucun morceau connu, est encore la meilleure solution. 
Qui sait ? d'ici dix ans, "le secret de porc" sera aussi répandu chez nous et apprécié que "les tapas".

Ça a déjà commencé avec "le pluma"

edit : pour illustrer le casse-tête auquel je fais référence, ceci

re-edit : réparation d'une erreur : "las manitas de cerdo" existent bel et bien au menu de certains restaurants...


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour ces détails, Paquit&. 

Je ne connais pas _la pluma_ (ce que j'ai trouvé de plus proche serait le _filet_, chez-nous). « _Levure de porc_ » ne m'est pas familier non plus. J'avais associé _levure _à_ côtes levées... désossées._ 

L'appellation française du « _secreto_ » demeure donc un secret bien gardé.  


Au Québec, les pieds de porcs (familièrement « pattes de cochon ») sont consommés. On s'en sert entre autres dans le ragoût de boulettes.


----------



## galizano

Tout porte à croire, d'après mes recherches et différents recoupements, qu'il s'agit de "grillade de porc". Je remonte ce fil car je reviens d'un séjour en Espagne durant lequel j'ai eu l'occasion de voir ce morceau proposé dans de nombreux restaurants d'Estrémadure. Ne sachant pas de quoi il en retournait, je me suis bien gardé d'en commander; je m'en mords les doigts...... *Grillade de porc :*Morceau plat, aux fibres allongées, prélevé entre la palette et le carré de côtes. Voir l'article ici:http://ja6.free.fr/fichiers/v18.htm 

Comparer les photos des liens pour s'en convaincre: Grillade de porc ibérique, donc......

http://universboucherie.com/Familles/Porc.html#filetmignon

http://www.gastronomiaycia.com/2009/12/22/que-es-el-secreto-de-cerdo/​


----------



## Paquita

Exactement la même image ici http://33.lepanierdesfamilles.com/vente-de-porc-entreprise-mallo-/1387-roti-de-porc-1-kg.html

C'est bien la fameuse "levure" bordelaise...ou grillade de porc ailleurs.

Galizano, ça fait plus de 50 ans que j'en mange plusieurs  chaque été


----------



## ireland88

Araignée de porc ?


----------

